
Silicon Valley's Innovative Approach to Creating American Jobs - jl
http://www.technewsworld.com/story/Silicon-Valleys-Innovative-Approach-to-Creating-American-Jobs-69661.html
======
lkjhgvbnm
The same two paragraph intro to the act copied from any HN post. Do these
'sites' have journalists anymore or are they just a markov chain?

~~~
daniel-cussen
My vote goes to markov chain. These dudes put (NYSE: V) after Startup Visa.

